# heres Millies babies



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I took this yest at 1 day old with my mobile  sorry its not a very good one *


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I took this yest at 1 day old with my mobile  sorry its not a very good one *
> View attachment 20146


Aww how sweet they are adorable xx lisa xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwwwww beautifull.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww lots of lil bundles of fluff


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww sweet


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

aw!! so cute.

cant wait for tias babies now!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww they are adorable hunni xx Congrats again xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww they look Gorge!!! welldone to you and mum xx


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

So cute! When do they start to show their colours? xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww so cute! all pure white! when do their colours/patterns come in? :biggrin:


----------



## sallyspurs (Apr 4, 2009)

They are beautiful


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awww i cant wait to see their colours when they get a bit bigger


----------



## siberiancats1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ahw, they are sooo yummy

Caroline x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*they are just getting a bit of colour on their ears now and i think they will ALL be Blue Colour Points as im sure they are ALL boys  *


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I took this yest at 1 day old with my mobile  sorry its not a very good one *
> View attachment 20146


ooh just seen your post mrs!...awww congrats...ikkle babbies..
hope all went well..xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations Lyn you must be very proud, they look so cute.Keep the pics coming.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaw hun they are lovely!
i love the colour
do they stay that colour?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*no they will darken up as they get older if you look on my website in My cats you will see a blue coloour point girl i have they will look very much like her *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *no they will darken up as they get older if you look on my website in My cats you will see a blue coloour point girl i have they will look very much like her *


ok hun
you must be so proud of them


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I am  their looking like little fat sausages now  1 week tomorrow dont seem like 5mins since she made a mess in my bed!! lol *


----------



## bengalbeauty (Apr 11, 2009)

so cute! congratulations xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well their now opening their eyes  and starting to move around more,
Mum is very good with them she wont leave them for long she comes out to have a 10min cuddle eat and drink then goes back to wake them up for thier feed *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Heres one i took earlier  now 9 days old *


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Awww They're adorable!! 

I don't know an awful lot about colour genetics in ragdolls but Lucy is a blue colour point, Ollie is a seal colour point ... from what I understand, we're expecting sealpoints (sealpoint is dominant over bluepoint?). Not sure if grandparents markings have any bearings ... mum has a bi-coloured father, dad has a mitted mother.

We need to see much more pictures of your babies ... they made me smile!

SS


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

seal is dominant over blue UNLESS dad carries blue too then two blue genes could get together and give you blues. Grandparents and great grandparents can influence genetics. My blue girl carries choclate from her great grandmother!

depending on who carries what - you could have seals, chocolates, blues or lilacs!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Heres mum Millie with her babies *


----------



## Danielle O'D (Mar 16, 2009)

aww they are so gorgeous and Millie is stunning too!

I have had my ragdoll for 1 month now and I love her to pieces. Me and my partner want to get another one so she has someone to play with when we are at work- I can't wait!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*They are Adictive arent they  *


----------



## Danielle O'D (Mar 16, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *They are Adictive arent they  *


Very, I have always wanted a Persian but have totally fallen for Ragdolls!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

oh WOW they are gorgeous, I can't believe I missed this thread, congrats rottie they are little stunner's  xxxx


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Gorgeous little things, their are stunning, cuddly looking cats xx ENJOY!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well there now 11 days old and i have ONLY 1 little blue colour point boy who hasnt been reserved out of the 5  *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww hun congratz they are soooooooooo cute !!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well there now 11 days old and i have ONLY 1 little blue colour point boy who hasnt been reserved out of the 5  *
> 
> View attachment 20730


now dont tempt me lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl now vixie go back and look at that little face how can you resist   *


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Really nice healthy looking kittens, Congratulations.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well there now 11 days old and i have ONLY 1 little blue colour point boy who hasnt been reserved out of the 5  *
> 
> View attachment 20730


How Georgous is he!!! Bless


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*here they are 2 weeks old  a couple of people have decided not to have the babies now so the 2 on the right Seal Colour point boys are still available *


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh they are gorgeous!!

One of my seal mitted seems to be more of a blue mitted now. It's amazing how their colours start to show through.

Lovely.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

What a bunch of little cuties! So utterly tempted to make a trip up the M11! xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* not to far away then lol *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*now 3 weeks 
old blue tortie girl














blue boy







seal boy







seal boy







blue boy    *


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Indie said:


> Awwwwww beautifull.


Awww Indie....they're sooooooo cute 

Kitties are gorgeous too......beautiful!!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *now 3 weeks
> old blue tortie girl
> View attachment 21210
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

AngelXoXo said:


> WOW!!!!! :001_wub:


*
 great aint they  there all reserved now. 
but got more litters due in about 3 weeks  *


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have looked at this post,Aren't they so adorable love the tortie. I have a thing for torties:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww omg they are so damn cute!! Congrats Lyn on a beautiful litter


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

kelly-joy said:


> I knew I shouldn't have looked at this post,Aren't they so adorable love the tortie. I have a thing for torties:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


*there could well be some torties in the next litters lol  *


Abooksigun said:


> Awwwww omg they are so damn cute!! Congrats Lyn on a beautiful litter


*pmsl you must have posted in here just as i posted in yours 
just gorgeous  *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I did pmsl!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

These pictures are helping me work out what colour my ones are.  I only have one *really* dark one. Very sweet!!


----------

